# bad news from the doctor



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

i was just informed i chipped my tailbone. no way to fix it..just whenever i fall on my ass it will be an intense pain. so im trying to get some high end impact shorts so i dont roll in pain when i do a small fall on my ass. anyone have any experience with any? 

i was looking at these:
Crash Pads Coolmax Pro Impact Short Body Pad - Snowboard Shop > Protective Snowboard Gear > Snowboard Body Protection > Men's Snowboard Body Protection


but saw a lot of brand RED too.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the Demon pants...similar to those. I beleive Demon redesigned them for this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Percesets work quite well so I've Heard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

haha.when you find a lifetime supply without a prescription let me know


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh man, the chipped or broken tail bone. Done it three plus times now. Even a bruised tailbone sucks (wait for it) ass...

I did the asspad thing, and they sort of work. Any firm thump to your ass is going to hurt like hell. All I can say is don't fall, and I would stay the hell off of jumps and stuff like that at the terrain park for awhile. When I got arse busted, I learned quickly that the terrain park/halfpipe was not the place to be for awhile. Fortunately I had the option of powder riding in the trees so I stuck with that instead. Powder is much nicer to your ass...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

i can't stay off the jumps...its what i do. i onyl really hurt it when im doin dumb shit on flats or slip on some ice or something. usually in the park ill hit a cheek first or i can break the fall. but i guess an asspad is better than bare chipped tailbone.


----------

